# Best Flavor of Linux for Mac?



## tk4two1 (Aug 27, 2002)

I have a PowerComputing Powerbase 200Mhz 603e with 112 Mb RAM that I want to put Linux on. What would be the easiest and best flavor of Linux to run on this machine?


----------



## rharder (Aug 27, 2002)

I forget: is that PCI or NuBus-based?

You may not have a choice. Of the many, many (that is to say, 3 or 4) flavors of Linux for Macs, most of them only run on certain hardware types. I think MkLinux is for PowerPC NuBus computers. There's some linux with '68' in its name: guess what processor that's for.

For "modern" computers, which yours may be, I think people like something called Yellow Dog Linux, and I thought there was another thing called Black Lab Linux. Dunno what's up with the dog names.

-Rob


----------



## AdmiralAK (Aug 27, 2002)

I;ve had good experiences with SuSE linux in general.
if it runs on that machine use that


----------



## tk4two1 (Aug 27, 2002)

It's a PCI machine...

I think I'll give SUSE a try, see how she likes to run on the ol' beast.


----------



## davidbrit2 (Aug 28, 2002)

Yellow Dog is pretty easy to install once you actually get the drive partitioned and the bootloader installed. Disk Druid wouldn't work on a drive with Mac partitions, so I was stuck with an outdated version of fdisk. Guess how many times I screwed up the partition addresses. 

And I think Black Lab Linux is some variation of Yellow Dog that's intended for use in parallel processing clusters.


----------



## shelob (Aug 31, 2002)

Have used Mandrake 8.1 and 8.2 (version 9 is out now) on Apple and  Intel (its also compiled for other platforms).  Whats good about Mandrake is its installation and packaging, its a no-brainer, with lots of stuff included.

www.mandrake.com


Its a very active site with lots of information.  Its a free download, or was.


----------



## strobe (Sep 2, 2002)

Debian is easier to maintain, although some find it harder to initially install.

Failing that, try cherry.

Actually you ought to give NetBSD PPC a try.

PS: I'm running OS X on my PowerCenter. You could run Darwin too.


----------



## xegan (Sep 2, 2002)

I've got YellowDog on my Umax S900/233,
and it has done me fine as a learning linux 
environment and dev web server.

Only trouble I had was with my twinturbo
video card (the notorious 8mb one).


----------

